# 100% Silicone Caulking



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have used Alex 230 latex caulking instead, then you could have had a nice smooth seam without all the mess.


----------



## rogerusp (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah. Silicone is a bit messy indeed. I will try latex next time. Thanks!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Silicone isn't diy friendly. I always use acrylic/latex. Unless its going to really come into contact with water. Then silicone.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## rogerusp (Jun 22, 2013)

Tks Chrisn! Mt wife said same thing. But i am a perfectionism and this halts me every once in a while


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Silicone caulk doesn't stick to wet, soapy things. Next time, before smoothing it out, dip your finger in soapy water first.


----------



## rogerusp (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup. Will try this next time. Thank you all!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another small thought---paint will not stick to silicone--so it should be avoided when caulking a painted surface----


----------



## almazon (Feb 19, 2012)

rogerusp said:


> I used GE 100% Silicone Caulk. Used painters tape, caulk gun and my finger to smooth. Not 100% happy with results. Any way to make the caulk look 100% flat and not cloudy but clear? Photos attached


Its not THAT bad.
I use same technique with painters tape on both sides leaving about 1/4 on each side, BUT I usually push it more with my finger and then remove the excess with the tape.

As for color... Did you use gray? I think you can find MUCH clearer, but the thingy is silicon getting cloudy over the time.


----------



## rogerusp (Jun 22, 2013)

I used 100% silicone clear. I think my mistake was that i should have used something other than only my finger to smooth out things. Something like GE Caulk Smoother. Also my caulk tube was an used one so the caulk wasn't coming out evenly which for sure did not help. And when i was smoothing the caulk with my finger sometimes it would stick not leaving the surface smooth. So next time i will try to use a lubricant like GE caulk smoother


----------

